

Silicon Valley's Prison Call Center - leonardspeiser
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/0628/companies-televerde-hitachi-netapp-cisco-salvation-at-center.html

======
leonardspeiser
Ahh, I thought my title was better and referenced a specific portion of the
article about crack dealers...

